

Easy Decimal to Binary Conversion - DevFactor
http://www.devfactor.net/2015/01/06/easy-decimal-binary-conversion/

======
DevFactor
Its a pretty cool shortcut that requires only counting and no real math. One
of my professors at the University of Washington showed me yesterday, so I
figured I would share it :)

